# How To Kill Roaches PLEASE READ!



## EternalDIY (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice.

Probably not a fan of buying too many items but that's useful information.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

GhettoSnob said:


> Hello everyone, I have a roach problem so like any person in their right mind, I called an exterminator. Seeking a professional, I called Orkin. I must say, I was pissed because I realized that everything he used, I could have purchased online, so I want to share this with anyone who can use it so they can save money and solve their roach problem.
> He used four products in total:
> 1) a spray (it was odorless and in a sliver tin, so I'm not sure what brand)
> 2) gel bait (Vendetta Plus)
> ...


Geez. That's like hiring a painter for $400 and being pissed that he used a $20 brush that you could have purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You were also paying for his knowledge and experience to select the correct treatments for your problem.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

You paid to learn in order to save in the future!


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Get roach traps with active ingredient fipronil.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/COMBAT-S...40051913/202885839?keyword=Combat+roach+traps


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

So you spent $150 for an education on keeping your place roach free for a lifetime. Sounds like a good deal to me when you think of college costs.
Sub


----------

